# 240sx & Altima rb20



## zx300 (Oct 8, 2004)

this pic's 240sx stock engine
& Altima with rb20 engine
























































thanks...


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Sweet rides man, got any engine pics of the RB20? never seen one in an Altima.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> Sweet rides man, got any engine pics of the RB20? never seen one in an Altima.


Make that 2 of us..Sweet looking cars, 240 begs for a drop


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

What country are you from? That looks nothing like the U.S. version of the Altima, I've never even seen a Nissan that looks like that. What's the Chassis code? What year? Is that Altima RWD b/c I don't see the RB20 fitting in a FWD car?


----------



## zx300 (Oct 8, 2004)

Im from bahrain.
92 altima RWD.

and the engine picture after few days.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

^^Sweet ill check back


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I get it now. That must be the U12 Altima. We didn't get the Altima until 93 when it became the U13.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I get it now. That must be the U12 Altima. We didn't get the Altima until 93 when it became the U13.


Wouldnt that be a sr20det?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

nea, you're thinking of the AWD bluebird, got no idea what's in U12 RWD. Most likely the RWD KA24.


----------



## zx300 (Oct 8, 2004)

engine pic


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

Looks like that Altima is the same as the US Infiniti I30....maxima with RWD and luxury options.


----------



## 180Ladee045 (Aug 6, 2004)

thats a nissan cefiro in japan...came stock w/ rb20de/det, common swaps - sr20det, rb25det, rb26dett

chassis code a31 and yes its RWD

( i luv cefiro's)


----------

